# Irish Gaelic: Dear X, I wish you a merry Christmas



## talmid

071210    1224

G'day !

I wish to mail - in educated Irish Gaelic - a greeting to a good friend

Could someone  let me know,
soon - if possible, please, so that my card will arrive in good time,
how- to write

"Dear (name-female)
I wish you a wonderful Christmas 
and a very happy, healthy and successful New Year"

I would be most grateful for help. please.

Thank you


----------



## Banbha

Dia dhuit

The best way to address a person as a friend is to say ''X, a chara'' ..... eg Susan

Susan, a chara 

"Nollaig shona agus Athbhliain faoi shéan is faoi mhaise duit"

.......would be the equivalent of

Dear Susan,

"I wish you a Merry Christmas and a happy and prosperous New Year"

Thats to direct one person. If she has a family and you want to say eg Happy Christmas to you (plural) / ye ...... then you simply change the last word 'duit' to 'daoibh'

"Nollaig shona agus Athbhliain faoi shéan is faoi mhaise daoibh"

Alternatively ''Beannachtaí na Féile chugat'' = Seasons Greetings (one person) or ''Beannachtaí na Féile chugaibh'' (more than 1 person)
...... but I think the first option is the most commonly used and would be well understood


----------



## talmid

091210   0341

Hi, Banbha

Sincere thanks for your for your very helpful  reply
Best Wishes


----------



## franc 91

If you go to the Irish Translator Forum there is a post devoted to this
Frequent Holiday translations (with sound) posted by Aibigéal
www.irishgaelictranslator.com/translation/topic52046.html


----------

